# 30-06



## rookiedogger (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a browning safari 30-06 and i was wondering what kind of range this could be effective for, granted i put a powerful scope on it.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

What are you going after? Dove or Crow. I'm not sure of the distance but I would use a 180gr Ballistic Silvertip for crows. You can use the 150gr for dove, don't wanna over do. But seriously. You should ask this question in the Rifle Forum.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

By the way I have a Safari 300 Win Mag w/BOSS. Great rifle.


----------

